# Bike shoes with four mounting holes for SpeedPlay cleats



## tantra (Jan 8, 2008)

I like SpeedPlay pedals. But I'm very unhappy about the extra weight and extra stack height 
of the adapter that is required to mount the four-hole cleat to three-hole shoes. Are any shoes available with four-hole mounts for SpeedPlay cleats?


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

Time used to have shoes with four holes, don't know if they do anymore. Lake used to have some too, again, IDK if they still do.


----------



## bobthib (May 28, 2009)

tantra said:


> I like SpeedPlay pedals.


:thumbsup: 

I'll be following this post. I'm a believer, but I'm not sure I can swing new shoes just yet, but some day....


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

Shimano shoes have 4 holes. At least the R132 model does. That's one of the shoes I use. I also have them mounted to Pearl road shoes.


----------



## Specialized6000 (Aug 22, 2009)

There must be shoes with 4 holes as many Pro's ride with speedplay pedals


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Specialized6000 said:


> There must be shoes with 4 holes as many Pro's ride with speedplay pedals


Well, there are those Rocket7 shoes, which you can get drilled for Speedplay pedals. But at $1,450 a custom-made pair (can't find their $700 off-the-rack shoe on the site), I don't know if that's a realistic option. Rockets also had a reputation of not lasting very long, but perhaps that's changed for the better. Photo is an old one off the web—not my shoes. 
http://www.rocket7.com/index.htm


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*drill them yourself...*

I have two pairs of shoes with custom drilling I did myself. Last year I bought Rocket 7 shoes and this year I bought a pair of D2 custom shoes.

I first rode with the 3-hole adapter, long enough to finalize the fore/aft cleat position I wanted. Once that was established, I removed the cleat, but not the adapter. I used a 1/8" drill bit to drill holes right through the four holes in the adapter. The nuts in the adapter also provided the perfect guide for starting an M4 tap to tap the new holes that I drilled.

So far, having the threads tapped directly into the carbon soles is working fine, although I suspect that the threads may not last through a great many cleat changes. Eventually, I'll probably have to redrill the holes to accomodate some metal thread inserts, which I also have when I need them.

The cleats provide the side to side adjustment needed, but obviously, I have no fore/aft adjustment. That's no problem, since I have no desire to change the position.

Some sort of wear plate is needed to keep the pedal from wearing out the sole of the shoe. You can buy pricey stainless steel wear plates, but I make my own from plastic milk jug material. They might last for the whole life of a pair of cleats. Some people who use the X-type cleat remove the cleat and flip the springs to increase the cleat life. That's a good time to install a new wear plate.


----------



## natethomas2000 (Aug 2, 2009)

$1450 for shoes! That's more than my bike! I guess when money's not a concern...


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

natethomas2000 said:


> $1450 for shoes! That's more than my bike! I guess when money's not a concern...


Looks like too many people shared your sentiment. I asked around a bit and it appears that Rocket7 is either going or has gone out of business.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

C-40 said:


> I first rode with the 3-hole adapter, long enough to finalize the fore/aft cleat position I wanted. Once that was established, I removed the cleat, but not the adapter. I used a 1/8" drill bit to drill holes right through the four holes in the adapter. The nuts in the adapter also provided the perfect guide for starting an M4 tap to tap the new holes that I drilled.
> 
> So far, having the threads tapped directly into the carbon soles is working fine, although I suspect that the threads may not last through a great many cleat changes. Eventually, I'll probably have to redrill the holes to accommodate some metal thread inserts, which I also have when I need them.
> 
> Some sort of wear plate is needed to keep the pedal from wearing out the sole of the shoe. You can buy pricey stainless steel wear plates, but I make my own from plastic milk jug material. They might last for the whole life of a pair of cleats. Some people who use the X-type cleat remove the cleat and flip the springs to increase the cleat life. That's a good time to install a new wear plate.


Great idea! Now it only remains to be seen whether I have to guts to try this too.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*more...*



AJL said:


> Great idea! Now it only remains to be seen whether I have to guts to try this too.



I forgot to mention that there is a little more to it. Most shoes have curved soles, but the speedplay cleat needs a totally flat surface to rest on, like the 3-hole adapter provides. I use some epoxy putty and some 5-minute epoxy glue to create a flat surface in the area where the cleat mounts. That takes a little effort to apply the epoxy uniformly and sand it flat. I also created a permanent "cant" to the left side, since I normally use a Lemond wedge on the left side. That was a bit tricky to do, but I no longer need a wedge.


----------



## Mahatma Kane (Oct 25, 2005)

These Lakes seem to still be available. Very expensive though.

http://www.lakecycling.com/cx401-speedplay-p-69.html


----------



## livin4lax09 (Mar 15, 2008)

i actually think i may have a pair that will accept 4 hole cleats. PM me and I'll check it out for you.


----------



## Nessism (Feb 6, 2004)

Sidi shoes with the millennium 2 sole have a lightweight plastic insert that allows the top layer of the Speedplay cleat to bolt straight on. Looks like the newest model went away from the insert but you might still be able to find the older type.


----------



## hummina shadeeba (Oct 15, 2009)

*I'm going to drill my shoes*

specialized pro carbons and I'm going to do two holes for bebop. wont have to worry about a curved surface. I am a bit concerned because I started to do this once before and found the sole was hollow with foam in it. At that time I decided not to risk it and added an adaptor plate... this time I'm going all the way. What about adding some epoxy or ground fiber glass within this hollow area to make it stronger. I need to do the two holes and they're pretty close to each other and I'm a bit worriied. Any advice?
thanks


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Pretty much everything has gone to the Look 3-hole pattern. Maybe Speedplay needs to figure this out. Time shoes used to have 4 holes because Time cleats had front and rear pieces. 

Why don't you just dump the speedplays and go with the flow? The Look or Time road pedals are both very light, have plenty of float, are easy to enter/exit, affordable and are comfortable. Why bother with the huge Speedplay cleat or drilling and tapping a shoe when you don't have to. Change is good, right?


----------



## rx-79g (Sep 14, 2010)

Call Speedplay and ask:
1-800-468-6694


----------



## kwhite01 (Mar 17, 2006)

*Dmt?*

DMT just came out with a few models that have Speedplay specific soles on them. Here is a link to the cheaper model:

http://www.gitabike.com/cgi-bin/shop/dmt_loadhome.cgi?user_id=id&file=dmt.html

I haven't heard much about DMT. Wondering how they hold up. But, looks interesting enough.....


----------



## Brad the Bold (Jun 8, 2010)

natethomas2000 said:


> $1450 for shoes! That's more than my bike! I guess when money's not a concern...


I share your sticker shock. The limits of bike gear price are beyond me. 

Seriously, who buys a pair of Campy record carbon water bottle holders at $225 bucks each?


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

Lake 401 also have it for speedplay 4 hole.


----------



## dadicroce (Sep 20, 2010)

so im a bit confused, i just picked up a pair of speedplay light actions, if i go with the lake cx401's, 4 hole's will i be able to mount the 4 hole cleat with no problem?

also does anyone ride the cx401's? any comments on them?


----------



## Tommy Walker (Aug 14, 2009)

I talked to a Gaerne rep this past summer and he said to look for the four hole mounts to be common in 2011. Don't know if Interbike showed any 2011 shoes with 4 hole soles.


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

I ride the 401 and its a great shoe, especially if you get the custom fit done properly. I got it done twice and now it works great. Very stiff shoe. I am using the 3 hole version to go with my look pedals.


----------



## NTM (Jul 20, 2004)

http://www.speedplay.com/pubs/Speedplay_Road_2010.pdf

I've heard great things about the bonts, and will be getting a pair soon.

This list shows the 4 hole shoes available that speed play has confirmed.


----------



## Wines of WA (Jan 10, 2005)

Lake has several models drilled for Speedplay: http://www.lakecycling.com/road-race-c-1_5_12.html 

I just purchased CX236 in Speedplay drilling this year and they are by far the best shoes I have ever used, and I only paid $170. The bar was high for me, since these replace my Sidi Ergo 1 Carbons, which succeeded a few other pairs of Sidis before that, and so on starting in the mid-1980's. In 25+ years of racing and riding I've owned a lot of shoes, and these Lakes are by far the best I've tried. I have a few thousand miles on them already, so I could argue that this is a "long-term test" evaluation. 

More about my Lake experience here: http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=219686&highlight=CX236


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Shoes with 4 hole patterns are coming back big time; Speedplay Zeros are ridden by quite many pros now, Cancellara and Hushovd included. And we follow. And the shoe manufacturers follow too.

I just bought the DMT Radial model that has straps.










https://www.diamantdmt.com/road/radial

The Prisma model has a single buckle and a toe strap, but my feet seem to like three independent tighteners. The DMTs seem to fit my aging feet better than my old SIDI Ergos. Toe box is a bit wider.

I'm converting to Speedplay Zero from Look Keo2 btw. Must remember to lower my seat and bars.


----------



## Lab Worker (May 31, 2004)

One thing to consider: The three-bolt adapter plate is plastic and 3mm thick. If you're using 4-bolt shoes you need to use the Carbon Sole Protector Kit which is a 0.2mm stainless steel plate This is needed so that the pedals don't wear out your carbon shoe soles.

So you'll save 2.8mm in stack height in exchange for a metal-on-metal contact point which is likely to squeak and creak.


----------



## Lab Worker (May 31, 2004)

doublepost


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

The recommended dry lube should take care of that and if not I'm used to squeaks and creaks after 15 years on Look.:cryin:


----------



## Lab Worker (May 31, 2004)

Looks are not metal-on-metal ;-)


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Ah, you mean the squeaks and creaks will have a different pitch with the Speedplays? That will be most welcome.


----------



## chase196126 (Jan 4, 2008)

The metal plates do not squeek at all and make the cleat last much longer. All pro riders on speedplay have those metal plates even with 3 hole adaptors.


----------

